# awsالكود الامريكي للحام



## kehh (28 يناير 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/209867743/6965000a/AWS_D11_2004.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يناير 2010)

kehh قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/account/file/209867743/6965000a/AWS_D11_2004.html


 

مشكور مهندس kehn
وجاري التحميل

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.​


----------



## ت ت ت (30 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية والله افدتنا


----------



## ت ت ت (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم / اتمنى من الأخوة الكرام مساعدتي بجميع مايخص اللحام الداخلي للمعادن وياريت تكون معدومة بصور تعليمية اخوكم باااخر سنه من التخرج من الهندسة ومحتااااااااج لكم 
ولكم مني جزيل الشر والتقدير


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## deyaaj (4 فبراير 2010)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 فبراير 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرآ


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل 
أرجو التصحيح
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (23 مارس 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## mondey122 (30 مارس 2011)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف ﻷن الرابط لا يعمل
والعموم مجهود جميل وشكرا


----------

